# ARBG AIO und Motherboard



## soulstyle (5. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
weis jmd. ob diese AIO die ARBG
auch über diesem Board steuerbar ist?

Ich hate das beim Zusammenbau auf die schnelle getestet.
Alles was auf dem ARBG Hub angeschlossen war, war aus bis ich die ARBG Beleuchtung der AIO abgezogenhabe.
Ich frage deshalb, kann ja sein das ich einen Verdrahtungsfehler hatte als Beispiel.
Oder geht das nur mit der mitgelieferten ARBG Steuerung?

Ich habe das Pech das es die 2. AIO an 2 verschieden PC´s die Beleuchtung der Lüfter der AIO´s nicht übers Board steuern kann.
Das blöde ist, das ich die mitgeliferte RBG Setuerung nach aussen vom Gehäuse verlegen muss.
Aber diese AIO kann doch ARBG deshalb wundert mich das.


----------



## Noel1987 (5. November 2022)

Doch die sollte rbg können 
Darauf achten das alles auch am Bord an dem 5v 3 Pin argb angeschlossen wird 

Steckst du das auf den 4 Pin dann ist das rbg defekt


----------



## soulstyle (5. November 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Steckst du das auf den 4 Pin dann ist das rbg defekt


Nein die sind schon auf den 3 Pin Steckplätzen gewesen.

Ich probiere das mal heute Abend nochmal.

Die sehen ja so auf dem Gehäuse aus.
Von diesem Hub geht ein Kabel weg der heist "VGD In" und der steckt im Gigabyte Board, auf dem
D_Led 1 und das klappt auch.
Aber die AIO habe ich über diesen Hub nicht zum laufen bekommen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. November 2022)

Sieht nach normalen ARGB-Anschlüssen uas. Hast du mal die einzelnen RGB-Komponeten ohne Hub dazwischen probiert?


----------

